# Low profile sidecountry pack?



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BCA stash OB - but its TINY and doenst hold shit besides a shovel, probe, a lil water and maybe a longsleeve t and a powerbar or 3


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The Heli Pro DLX is a good pack. I have one and it works fantastically. I'd give you other options, but that's the best one IMO.


----------



## rideonwhistler (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the Mammut Nirvana Pro - it's not on their website yet (they only have summer gear up) but you can find info if you google it.

It has pockets for everything, all independently accessible. Helmet carrying straps, ski & board carrying straps, hydration pouch, pole straps (well ice picks really but they work!), soft-lined goggle pocket, waist belt pocket, etc. You can get it in 35L or 20L (I think) - I find it too small for an overnighter but perfect for slack-country.

It's the best pack I've ever had!


----------



## powdog (Oct 28, 2010)

Not a big fan of the Dakine either, but def a +1 for the Mammut Nirvana Pro - got one last year and it is the best pack I have, super comfortable and really well compartmentalized with great access. Ortovox also have some great packs.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

That Mammut Nirvana Pro looks like a slick pack! Can't find it in a 20L though.

I ended up grabbing a Heli Pro DLX on Backcountry.com, so I'll check it out and see if it's what I want. Worst case, I return it for something else.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Free Rider 18 - Free Ride - Free Ride


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Jeri that pack looks AWESOME! it does lack the insulated hydration sleeve on the shoulder strap, but otherwise that pack is perfect. When they come out on Backcountry I'll definitely have to look into returning my DLX for the 18L!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive got a Dakine Mission, I would not suggest it. The DLX is a nice bag though.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude, get an Ogio Flak Jacket, trust me you will LOVE IT! (especially being a snowboarder) :thumbsup:


----------

